

Code School Has 172,000 Users - tbrooks
http://www.taylorbrooks.org/code-school-has-a-nice-business/

======
glitchdout
If you have a username, Code School doesn't display your user ID in the URL.
But it's probably still accessible with an id. But you can still make your
Report Card private (and I'm pretty sure it doesn't display my email).

But more on topic, good on them! I've completed 10 courses (and watched a ton
of Code TV casts) and I'm certain Code School is the website that consistently
produces content with the highest quality out there. They truly deserve their
success.

------
epicwhaleburger
Codecademy and Treehouse need to jump on the bandwagon

~~~
klepra
I use all of those 3: Codecademy, Treehouse and CodeSchool.

I think codecademy is best for starting a new topic, next stop is treehouse
because it goes into details and at last codechool, because it cover a lot in
a short lesson.

If anyone need 50% of first moth at the threehouse, click on my profile.

